# breeding agarani tumblers



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

does anyone have any advice to help me get my agaranis laying?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Andy! Just like any other breed the most you can do is provide nest boxes and nesting material and let nature do its thing! Also, check to see that you have a proper male/female pair. Sometimes we get mixed up and think they are a pair when its really a male/male or female/female pairing. 

Apart from that all you can do is wait. I don't know whats up with the high flyers this year! I keep Pakistani/Iraqi/Iranian/Indian high flyers and I didn't get any eggs until just 2 weeks ago. Now out of the 12 breeding pairs I have, 5 are sitting on eggs, so its mostly a waiting game! The eggs will come


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

ok, sounds good, just making sure there wasnt anything speacial i needed to provide for this breed.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope, nest box + nesting material + patience = formula for eggs  

Good luck bro! Also, everyone on PT love pictures  and I haven't ever seen agarani high flyers before so could you please share a picture or two of your pigeons, thanks!


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

how do i upload pics onto here?


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

pair of agarani tumblers on nest november 2010


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

pic?????????


----------

